# 302 project



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

OK all, heres the skinny so far...

I started to dissasssemble my 302 last night, and I found to my suprise, the engine and wiring were in pretty good shape. Apparentely, dozer ran this engine and took decent care of it. the gears were freshly lubed

I also found the "302" numbers under a coat of black paint

The shell,









linkages, need to be cleaned









handrails, they have paint on them, any ideas on how to safely remove it?









the tender, any ideas on how to get the shell off? is that a reverse unit?









the engine, pretty decent shape, no smoke unit. I had to cut the wires from the headlight to get everything out








a little dirty, just needs some cleaning









Thats it so far, I'll do my best to keep you guys posted on my progress

Cheers, Ian


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice photos---this will make a good guide for future members who are beginners.:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

EBAY ALERT IAN!!! Royal blue tender, item# 221152452094, just listed.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ian, this unit DOES have a smoke unit, it's that big aluminum thing on the front of the engine chassis. For the handrails, use some #2000 grit wet/dry paper; it will polish up those handrails like a mirror. That's what I used on the handrails I made for you. The stock was rusty and dirty; you see the results of my polishing on your rails.. You have to cut the wires to remove the shell. There's a piston that moves up and down in the smoke unit. The piston is what gives you the choo choo sound. As the piston moves forwards, it directs air over the heating element, and blows out "smoke" through the smokestack.The piston will be connected to a rod, which in turn will be connected to a gear, from which the worm gear on the armature picks up movement.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Reckers,

Thanks, but I'm a beginner too:laugh:. I've messed with some Marx engines and some Lionel stuff, but never AF

nut,

Thats cool. Hopefully, when i put power to it, she runs


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Are the handrails steel, brass, nickel???

In any case, I'd strip/polish them by rubbing lengthwise with a fine ScotchBrite pad pinched between your fingers around the rail. I think you'll find this cleans them up pretty quickly.

When nice and shiny, you might want to clearcoat ... I use airplane dope ... dries hard/quick.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

TJ,

They're steel. I have some fine sanding pads that I use when I car model that will probably work

Thanks

Cheers, Ian


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Clear nailpolish will work for clearcoat, too .. just brush it thin.

TJ


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ian, when I polish straight handrails, I chuck them up in my drill press, and rub the #2000 grit paper up and down the length, squeezing the handrail between the 2 pieces of folded paper.Works like a charm, and it's labor-saving too.


----------

